# Using 3d sublimation vacuum machine (Issue w/ iPhone case corners)



## SaraBW35 (Oct 31, 2013)

Greetings! 

I have a 3d Vacuum Sublimation machine (red version). The machine is working perfectly however the corners are coming out horribly every time. I've tried cutting the papers corners in hopes it will fix the issue. Does anyone know of a better paper to use that might not be as thick? The Youtube videos are a sham. It just shows them cutting the corners when it's definitely more involved than that! Any advice would be a huge help!


----------



## Hunkydorymofo (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought the same machine back in june and never could get the corners right. I just gave up on it and Now I am stuck with a bunch of blanks and a machine I dont want to attempt to use.It sucks. I think I gonna go try the one with the film system.


----------



## SaraBW35 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the honest feedback. I'm slowly getting to the giving up point. Those youtube videos are very misleading. I know people are making them successfully just not sure how. I would try selling the machine and blanks.. it's worth a try! I purchased blanks form sublimet.com and now I'm stuck with their cases too...


----------



## Hunkydorymofo (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah the Youtube videos are so misleading. My problem was getting the corners and getting the cases to fit the phone correctly, It was always a gamble 50/50 sometimes it would work and sometimes it didn't. I'm deciding right now if I should go with the film system or go with UV led. I recommend anybody wanting to get into 3d sublimation, think twice. Right now I'm just gonna stick with the 2d system until I can find a better system.


----------



## SaraBW35 (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you heard of sublimation film? I'm wondering if a different type of paper might fix the issue?


----------



## SaraBW35 (Oct 31, 2013)

Also, what type of 2d cases are you using? I'd like to charge $30 for the case as that was my previous price using a laser machine to cut out the design. All my customers really liked the case but the vendor backed out leaving me to do this myself. I'm making license plate frames on a heat press which is going great. There's so many 2d cases but most look pretty flimsy. Do you know of any high quality cases?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Hunkydorymofo said:


> I bought the same machine back in june and never could get the corners right. I just gave up on it and Now I am stuck with a bunch of blanks and a machine I dont want to attempt to use.It sucks. I think I gonna go try the one with the film system.


Email me a list of what blanks you have and which brand they are. I might be interested in them.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SaraBW35 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I have a 3d Vacuum Sublimation machine (red version). The machine is working perfectly however the corners are coming out horribly every time. I've tried cutting the papers corners in hopes it will fix the issue. Does anyone know of a better paper to use that might not be as thick? The Youtube videos are a sham. It just shows them cutting the corners when it's definitely more involved than that! Any advice would be a huge help!


It's not the paper. We use a standard TexPrint HR paper with our phone cases. It's the technique. 

I received your PM's earlier and tried to reply but your inbox is full.


----------



## SaraBW35 (Oct 31, 2013)

I emptied my inbox in hopes to hear back from you! Could you share the technique with me? I want so badly to figure it out!


----------



## terik (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you ever get this worked out? I suspect, although hard to be sure, that one of two things is happening:
1. You don't have enough vacuum to pull the silicone down tightly against the product corners.
2. Something is impeding the silicone from pulling tightly against the corners of the product.

Teri (experienced in vacuum bagging a totally unrelated custom item)



SaraBW35 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I have a 3d Vacuum Sublimation machine (red version). The machine is working perfectly however the corners are coming out horribly every time. I've tried cutting the papers corners in hopes it will fix the issue. Does anyone know of a better paper to use that might not be as thick?  The Youtube videos are a sham. It just shows them cutting the corners when it's definitely more involved than that! Any advice would be a huge help!


----------



## photomugsdotcom (Jan 27, 2014)

Feel free to check out our how-to videos on Craig Rubia - YouTube . We agree that cutting the paper is a challenge, but the cuts are simple and the folds should be secure but not tight. Use scotch tape to secure. We create 100's a day and defect rates are close to none. As far as paper, we import rolls of sublimation paper from various sources and use them in our Epson printers. Our paper is at standard thickness but we are successful in cutting, folding, and taping.


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

@photomugs

I love how you guys decide to ignore new customers, i wanted to purchase that machine from you guys, send the email you guys requested and never hear from you guys again decided to pass and choosed a diferent company to bad gaining new customers to grow the business is not the model of your company...


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Cobra12513 said:


> choosed a diferent company to bad


What machine did you decide to go with? How is it working out?


----------



## photomugsdotcom (Jan 27, 2014)

Cobra12513 said:


> @photomugs
> 
> I love how you guys decide to ignore new customers, i wanted to purchase that machine from you guys, send the email you guys requested and never hear from you guys again decided to pass and choosed a diferent company to bad gaining new customers to grow the business is not the model of your company...


Apologies, Cobra. If I may ask, which email did you send through? If you're still in the market, you may call directly at 800-996-6022 and ask for Vincent. Again, apologies for the wrong turn.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Ive heard of a trick in which they lightly moistened the corners of the back of the paper
with warm water to soften the paper and help it form itself better over the corners with the vacuum. Don't know if it works but it makes sense. Good luck


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

customtshirts4u said:


> Ive heard of a trick in which they lightly moistened the corners of the back of the paper
> with warm water to soften the paper and help it form itself better over the corners with the vacuum. Don't know if it works but it makes sense. Good luck


I suspect that would weaken the corners and the vacuum blanket would tear them. 

We get perfect corners without anything like that,


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

SaraBW35 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I have a 3d Vacuum Sublimation machine (red version). The machine is working perfectly however the corners are coming out horribly every time. I've tried cutting the papers corners in hopes it will fix the issue. Does anyone know of a better paper to use that might not be as thick? The Youtube videos are a sham. It just shows them cutting the corners when it's definitely more involved than that! Any advice would be a huge help!


Hi Sara,

Just wondering hows the quality on that machine, i purchase the machine but at this point is just sitting collecting dust due to other reason but hows the quality aside from the coursers ?


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

headfirst said:


> What machine did you decide to go with? How is it working out?


Hi Headfirst, i like all your programing books...lol 

I did not buy a machine i listen to you and bought the heat press you recommended and i been working on the metal insert stickers cases for now, i almost bought the vacuum machine from photomugs but they decided to ignore me so i did not bother with them, i was ready to buy and drive to pick it up... But i never got a respond back from them. I saw their machine in action and i liked it BUT if the company is ignoring you when your trying to buy imagine when you have issues...

This is something i been wanted to do for years... I love this!! and i think i'm finally getting some good luck. The insert look good, the only thing i'm getting is some small smudges when you hold the image to the light, th color profiles from conde are a bit disappointing when i print images with people on them, there is a blueish looked over the image... A bit hard to match the colors when using standard profile but they seem to look a lot better...

Headfirst thanks for your help, you been more helpful than companies i dealt with... wish you lived in CA. So i can pay you to teach me in person...lol


----------



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

photomugsdotcom said:


> Apologies, Cobra. If I may ask, which email did you send through? If you're still in the market, you may call directly at 800-996-6022 and ask for Vincent. Again, apologies for the wrong turn.


That the same person i was dealing with, great person but not sure why he decided not to bother emailing me back when i send him the info he needed for me to be ready to purchase and go pick it up...


----------



## Sahilsss (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, 
I use 3D sublatiion machine and i too always had problems with the corners. But i found a way around it (esp for iPhones).

1. Make sure your artwork is of 14.5 cm X 9 cm.
2. DO NOT put the sublimation blank with the mould amd then stick the paper. It ll screw up the edges always.
3. Now start with one of the sides. Use a heat transfer tape and put 2 tapes on the straight side.
4. After that do the same thing for the other side
5. Once that is done cut the 4 corners: from edge of the artwork to the place where the side edge of the sublimation blank ends (it ll be a diagonal cut)
6. Once the cut is done, fold the artwork around your edge (make sure there are no folds here) and paste it with the heat transfer tape.
7. Repeat step 6 for other 3 corners too. 
8. Now attach the sublimation blank with the mould and put it in the machine and you will have perfectly printed iPhone case edges

I hope the above part helps you.

Cheers


----------



## mattball (Apr 20, 2014)

We use a film machine and it has made life so much easier. No cutting and taping paper. Just print and sublimate and great results.


----------



## Mister Fantastic (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a 3D Sublimation machine and for my cases (I have most of the popular ones), I cut the transfer paper (already cut to phone side plus bleeds) diagonally from the corners inward, fold sides in, top and bottom folds on top of side folds. I normally only tape the sides, sometimes none at all.

The issue is practicing the "technique" of folding and ensuring the paper is firmly on all sides of the phone case(s) when the vacuum is on. 

I find the machines to be a excellent revenue generator, and made my money back in multiples per machine. Good luck to you.


----------



## Denisssss (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am from Slovakia and I bought the 3D sublimation machine (black) from China. I hoped that I can use the 3D film to print TPU flexible cases (mostly iPhone 4/5), but I got so many problems.
The cases got "melted" around the camera, jack and sometimes the charger...every time I try it. I know that company I bought the cases and 3d film from use the same machine, they sent me some pictures and it works for them.
Settings on machine:
- 160 celsius (while printing it goes up to 170)
- 6 minutes
- I tried to set the vacuum pressure of "blanket" to lower but did not help.
I tried: 
- silver 3D film - terrible results
- white (trasnparent) 3D film - good results when printed, but it fades




Another issue is that colors on printed case fade out after a few days....I wanted to test it even if melted so I used them on my phone.

I would really appreciate if anybody could help me.

[email protected]


----------



## cheeee (Jun 12, 2014)

I have also been experiencing the same issues. The machine has been with me for more than 2 months and I barely get it right. I am also experiencing bleeding in the corners and sometimes it looks so bad. I had to get the cases from someone else. Any one figured it out?


----------



## fuman3 (May 28, 2014)

Im having issues with the case not fitting properly. Whenever I try to put it on the phone, a corner of the case does not want to snap on. Not sure if im using the cooling jig wrong or when I fold the paper in the corners, theres too much paper. Any help? I habe the same 3d sublimation press. The red one. .can I use the film for that machine? Can I print on that film from a recoh printer?


----------



## fuman3 (May 28, 2014)

I just mad some awesome cases for my band and some of them dont fit on the phones.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

fuman3 said:


> I just mad some awesome cases for my band and some of them dont fit on the phones.


Too small or too large? The vacuum sub cases are too large too use out of the package. The polymer shrinks while you cook it and after sublimation should fit snugly on to the case. 

If they are too loose you need to cook them longer. If they are too small you cooked them for too long.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

here is my video of doing corners. I am sorry, this is the way with cutting but it may show you something new that you don't do?
ST-1520 3d mini sublimation iphone case corners - training video - YouTube


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

I actually fold the corners like I would wrap a gift and tape it and it works every time. I have never cut them. At first I thought how would that even work with the design but works. I just recently purchased film to use which an be used in replacement of the paper to try and not get those spots all over from the paper


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

And as far as TPU cases all the companies I have talked to admitted to fading issues and are working on it. So for now I wouldn't even try those


----------



## jutinarora (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

We had a hard time figuring out the size problem but came up with a workaround. We ordered dummies of all the phones whose covers we make. They were about $3-5 each available online. Once your cover is ready, just take it out and put it on the dummy. You can then either put the dummy in water or just let it be. You will see it shrink to fit. 

Btw, the corners problem still exists for us. Have tried cutting, wrapping, folding and praying. Seems to be hit and miss. 

J


----------



## Mister Fantastic (Mar 31, 2014)

First, everyone is using the mould/ jig specifically for the 3D phone case they are sublimating, right? If not you will warp your cases. The case expands while heating, and forms back into shape as it cools down. The mould/ jig will help the case retain it's shape.

To ensure you get a even color on your 3D cases (corners included), increase the time your cases heat. 

The lower outer sides and corners will be the last to sublimate, so experiment a couple of minutes or so past the manufacturer recommended time, and write down the setting that works for you. 

Remember we are dealing with gases, so it takes a longer duration to get around those folded creases  

Heating time changes depending on the number of cases you have in your 3D press. Keep notes on the number of cases in the 3D press and heating times that gives you gret results.

Good luck!


----------



## zzPrint (Nov 19, 2014)

The corners can be tricky for sure. You can improve the way they turn out by how you cut the paper, but usually you can still see some imperfections on the corners using that machine. 

If you use a film machine, the corners work nicely. But the film machines cost quite a bit more.


----------



## Denisssss (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi.......could anybody tell me, please what settings should I use with an Epson 1500W for white 3D sublimation film for cases..???

I tried matte - glossy - photo...etc.....but the image still looks bad on the film. It looks like it does not absorbs the ink correctly. I tried both sides of the film..the glossy and the matte.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Slightlychilled (Oct 3, 2009)

The I[phone 6 corners are killing me but I might have a way to cut the paper. I will be trying tonight


----------



## candiedCases (Feb 12, 2015)

All the newer phones and Samsung's have given me problems. The 4 was the easiest because it doesn't have rounded corners like the iphone 5 and 6's. There has to be a way! I have tried contacting China but they don't understand why my corners don't look like theirs. It's so frusterating and all I want to do if get my business up and running. Maybe it's the paper? Someone out there has to know the answer! Well a company out there called CaseEscape knows but wants to charge me $700 to teach me how to do the corners. Praying to the Cell Phone Gods that I learn this trick...


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

Try using transfer film....not paper. LRI carries it. They are out of Chicago.


----------



## Speedmaster (Feb 19, 2015)

jtilden said:


> Try using transfer film....not paper. LRI carries it. They are out of Chicago.


Does the transfer film run through a normal printer with sublimation ink? Thinking of giving it a try... Where can I get it online? Sorry but I'm not in the U.S. and I don't know who LRI is. Can someone post a link please?

Thanks,

James.


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

have the 3d sub machine, do nothing but plates, works great, had a problem just recently, tha vacuum hose that goes from the water extractor into the machine under the lower plate, fed in a hole where the wires goin, no way of getting at it, to repair it. Has anyone had this problem, if so can the lower half of the machine be taken off, to have access to this fitting, need help THANKS SKIP


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

THE HOSE I WAS TALKING ABOUT BROKE, need to put a new one on, can the lower part of the machine be removed, there is a tab on the bottom of the machine with something in the middle of it, could under this tab be some sort of bolt or screw, need help THANKS SKIP


----------



## caseimpress (Jan 8, 2015)

candiedCases said:


> All the newer phones and Samsung's have given me problems. The 4 was the easiest because it doesn't have rounded corners like the iphone 5 and 6's. There has to be a way! I have tried contacting China but they don't understand why my corners don't look like theirs. It's so frusterating and all I want to do if get my business up and running. Maybe it's the paper? Someone out there has to know the answer! Well a company out there called CaseEscape knows but wants to charge me $700 to teach me how to do the corners. Praying to the Cell Phone Gods that I learn this trick...



Its all in the folding and cutting system. We produce roughly 1800-2300 cases a month and id say its about 98% success with the corners. You need to cut the corners from each folding point.


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

We have tested many phone cases using those 3d sublimation press using paper, most of the output are bad as it uses an small air-forced vacuum to suck the thin silicon pad to wrap the paper which wrap on the substrate, however the sublimation paper is not soft, so if the substrate has round corner, then either the image can not be fully sublimated or paper crease line is sublimated onto the substrate. It is only can make iphone 4/5/5s cases which are straight corner, most of Samsung cases and iPhone 5C cases with round corner are all fail. If you sublimate a plain color pattern, it will fail mostly.

The only solution is to use film system.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SubliTEK said:


> It is only can make iphone 4/5/5s cases which are straight corner, most of Samsung cases and iPhone 5C cases with round corner are all fail. If you sublimate a plain color pattern, it will fail mostly.
> 
> The only solution is to use film system.


I respectfully disagree with everything you said. I've been printed 10's of thousands of phone cases with a paper system and they look great!

It's a training issue not an engineering issue. I've even printed flexible TPU cases with the paper system. 

The photo below is a paper print vacuum sublimation case I made for the SGIA Golden Image awards last fall. 

You can see a couple other sample images here

Everything I make is done with paper. Paper is cheap! You can't sell phone cases wholesale with a 500% markup using film.


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

As i said, if you print plain color, then it will fail, honestly it won't see if you print colorful pattern, if you print one page in full black or blue, then show me the edge corner, then i will be convinced, so mostly the colorful pattern still has printing problem, just customer will not see them in detail. we have been testing the paper system over 1000 cases with all phone style, i did not say 100% fail but most of the round corner cases in plain color pattern can not be accepted, in my quality standard. 

We imported 5 of the paper heat press for testing purpose, the red and black ones, it won't make 4 iphone cases each cycle as you saw on their video, only one as the vacuum is weak.

Paper is cheap but you need to cut and trim and tape it onto the case which labor cost is higher than film, especially taping need tech and experience, no matter how sophisticated you are, may need 3 minutes for cutting and taping for each case. Paper cost couple cent per image and film cost about $0.50 cent per image, however if you count with labor cost and defective rate, paper is more expensive than film, film is not as cheap as you imagine, thanks


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SubliTEK said:


> As i said, if you print plain color, then it will fail, honestly it won't see if you print colorful pattern, if you print one page in full black or blue, then show me the edge corner, then i will be convinced


Photos attached.
Let me know what you think. These are just some cases I grabbed off of a rack here. They are not staged samples. This is production.



SubliTEK said:


> we have been testing the paper system over 1000 cases with all phone style, i did not say 100% fail but most of the round corner cases in plain color pattern can not be accepted, in my quality standard.


In a large part it has to do with the equipment and it also has to do with the training of the operator and the sales staff.

When a customer asks for a solid color background we make sure to inform them that we don't recommend it due to possible inconsistencies in the printing process around edges and corners. We have a collection of textures that can be applied to a solid color background to break it up and add extra oomph to a design.

Even with all of that, our defect rate is less than three cases per week and I have never had a customer complain about bad corners or edges. Not once ever.




SubliTEK said:


> We imported 5 of the paper heat press for testing purpose, the red and black ones, it won't make 4 iphone cases each cycle as you saw on their video, only one as the vacuum is weak.


We're in agreement here. Those machines are all junk and are not what I use. I have one as a backup press but I never use it. My main press has a much more powerful vacuum and heating system.
I feel sorry for anyone that bought one of those black and red machines. Their sales videos were all staged. I've never managed to do more than 3 on mine, but even then its much slower than my production machine.



SubliTEK said:


> Paper is cheap but you need to cut and trim and tape it onto the case which labor cost is higher than film, especially taping need tech and experience, no matter how sophisticated you are, may need 3 minutes for cutting and taping for each case. Paper cost couple cent per image and film cost about $0.50 cent per image, however if you count with labor cost and defective rate, paper is more expensive than film, film is not as cheap as you imagine, thanks


Your film is $1.35 sq foot. That makes it 360% (36 x) more expensive than a high quality tacky sublimation paper that does not require anything more than one or two 25 minute training sessions to use.


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

just what i said was right, only iphone 4, 5 which has straight corner can do, but round corner are mostly fail like samsung galaxy s4, note (s3 is much better than s4), but you did a great job, the quality of your posted cases are fine, however there is one photo can proof what i said at the beginning post that paper crease line is sublimated onto the substrate. so see your image, there are two crease lines, one on the top and one on the edge.

film will never happen to this, if you are production, film cost will go down, again, you need to calculate labor cost instead of just film cost, thanks

albert


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SubliTEK said:


> just what i said was right, only iphone 4, 5 which has straight corner can do, but round corner are mostly fail like samsung galaxy s4, note (s3 is much better than s4), but you did a great job, the quality of your posted cases are fine, however there is one photo can proof what i said at the beginning post that paper crease line is sublimated onto the substrate. so see your image, there are two crease lines, one on the top and one on the edge.
> 
> film will never happen to this, if you are production, film cost will go down, again, you need to calculate labor cost instead of just film cost, thanks
> 
> albert


Albert, What is the daily output using your system for one operator. Lets look at the difference. I know my production costs. Labor, blanks, art, import duties, consumables, overhead and depreciation on my machines puts me at a total cost of $2.782 per piece printed. Including the blank. 

What does it look like on your system?


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

hi, patrick, there are two system, one make 4 cases and another one make 10 cases each cycle, how many cases you make each day.

albert


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SubliTEK said:


> hi, patrick, there are two system, one make 4 cases and another one make 10 cases each cycle, how many cases you make each day.
> 
> albert


An average operator can produce 125 a day. A stellar operator can hit 190


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

the production system can produce over 500 cases a day.


----------



## arf3420 (Mar 1, 2014)

headfirst said:


> We're in agreement here. Those machines are all junk and are not what I use. I have one as a backup press but I never use it. My main press has a much more powerful vacuum and heating system.
> I feel sorry for anyone that bought one of those black and red machines. Their sales videos were all staged. I've never managed to do more than 3 on mine, but even then its much slower than my production machine.


Headfirst - would you mind sharing the brand/model of machine that you're using? I'm looking to purchase a 3D heat press, but can't seem to find any online other than those red and black ones! Not sure where else I should look. Thanks!


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

arf3420 said:


> Headfirst - would you mind sharing the brand/model of machine that you're using? I'm looking to purchase a 3D heat press, but can't seem to find any online other than those red and black ones! Not sure where else I should look. Thanks!


sublitek is a company that produces a 3d machine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukCFgHABhLw


----------



## blueshirtguy (Jul 3, 2015)

God bless him, but the Sublitek guy sells a 6500 dollar and a 8500 dollar machine.....you are always going to hear that every other machine that costs 1000s less isnt as good from someone who sells a machine at that high of a cost. 

What about reasonably priced machines? There seem to be ones that aren't the cheap china ones and not the super pricey 6-10 k ones that look reliable.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

I bought one of the cheaper ones from coastal business and also have the very expensive ones (mines even more than 8500) from idt.

I've never been able to get sellable ones from the coastal business china machine.

I was hoping to be able to do ipads in it as to buy the expensive machine to those is 10s of thousands.

just wasted money so far but since it was less than the shipping and import duties on the other, I decided to chance it.


----------



## Meiram (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone!

One little question. Is it possible to use film with ordinary 3d sublimation machine and ordinary sublimation ink (which are used with paper)? If yes, which temperature/time regime is used?

Headfirst, as I understood you used flexible (TPU) cases with paper? Could you share the link which cases do you meen? Cause I was told by sellers that flexible cases cannot be used with paper and with ordinary 3d sublimation machine, only with film.

Thank you!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Meiram said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> One little question. Is it possible to use film with ordinary 3d sublimation machine and ordinary sublimation ink (which are used with paper)? If yes, which temperature/time regime is used?
> 
> ...


No to the film. Film machines don't use a rubber blanket. The film itself acts as the vacuum blanket. You need a frame that can hold the film in place during the vacuum process. Additionally you need to affix your forming dies to the machine drawer so that they don't shift either. 

As to the TPU cases I say buy some and try it. I was told the same thing. But, on my last order of blanks I imported earlier this year I added a forming die and 25 flexible tpu cases to my order.

When it arrived I handed them to the operator and told her that I didn't care if she destroyed them all, I just wanted to know if it was possible to do with our system or not.

It took about 10 tries but we got one that's pretty good. The flexible TPU cases contract at a different rate than the rigid PET polymer cases everyone uses. It's a matter of calculating time and temp to get the expand/contract cycle down and then getting your transfer affixed to the flexible case properly. 

So, can it be done? Yes. Can I give you a recipe that will work flawless out of the box? No. Buy some and test. That's all you can do.


----------



## Digitee (Jan 13, 2008)

Headfirst what is the model and name of the 3d press you are using?
looking to purchase to mainly do mugs and some phot gifts for the up coming Christmas season.
Thanks


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Digitee said:


> Headfirst what is the model and name of the 3d press you are using?
> looking to purchase to mainly do mugs and some phot gifts for the up coming Christmas season.
> Thanks


I no longer own a 3D press as I sold all of my 3D sublimation equipment to focus on our core business, apparel.

That said. Get a mug machine for mugs and shotglass wraps for shot glasses. There is no advantage to using a 3D sublimation press for these items.


----------



## Digitee (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for the advice Headfirst


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

headfirst said:


> I no longer own a 3D press as I sold all of my 3D sublimation equipment to focus on our core business, apparel.
> 
> That said. Get a mug machine for mugs and shotglass wraps for shot glasses. There is no advantage to using a 3D sublimation press for these items.


I don't know about that. Wraps for mugs avg 20 bucks a shot and shot glass mugs seem to run about 30 bucks a shot.
Unless you got a source for less expensive wraps.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

freebird1963 said:


> I don't know about that. Wraps for mugs avg 20 bucks a shot and shot glass mugs seem to run about 30 bucks a shot.
> Unless you got a source for less expensive wraps.


You do realize that you still need to buy wraps to make mugs with a 3D sublimation press, right?

As for shotglasses they haven't made a 3D sublimation press yet that makes consistent quality output you can sell.


----------



## Digitee (Jan 13, 2008)

Freebird1963 using a 3d vacuum ? and if so what problems do you have using one?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Digitee said:


> Freebird1963 using a 3d vacuum ? and if so what problems do you have using one?


No, not yet, been looking at them. Been screwed by companies here in the US so somewhat scared of dealing with a Chinese company with little to no resolve and little to no support.

Headfirst yes. As for quality while you say none work several others say they do. So he said/she said but just going on what I have "seen" the 3d "could" possibly do 6+ at a time on one mold were to do 6 in a oven cost 30 per wrap. 
Quality wise the 3d way I don't know first hand. Wish I could have gone to ISS Orlando to check out first hand see them in person but things came up. Was a bummer.

So why is it that none of the 3d's allegedly don't work ? Is it the vacuum ? too weak ? to strong ? The heat ? Is it in the way built ? 

I have a mug press but its a pain doing them in quantity. And a mug press doesn't guarantee 100% success either. And it does basically mugs. Ovens are okay but still a pain in consistency at times. 

And it does suck that your dealing with Chinese companies were if they do not work your bent over and out your money. 

Thanks


----------



## Digitee (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe some American vendors can chime in on these 3d vacuum machines, or any successful users out there.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Digitee said:


> Maybe some American vendors can chime in on these 3d vacuum machines, or any successful users out there.


ProWorld says hes sold several. On their site there's only 3 reviews tho. All positive. Their tech support dude is useless asking questions of tho.
There are a few on here and on some other groups and forums. But there are those that have issues. Most issues I have read are with corners on phone cases. Either no one does the shot glasses or just hasn't posted a review about doing them anywhere I have searched.

I believe it was Headfirst who posted that LRI had retooled the Red one you see every where (I think but memory is foggy right now) but there are no reviews that I could find on if that was right or if it was working better. Its running about 500 more than the Proworld (they look the same in the images posted on their sites) so is that just markup/profit point or did they redo it and that's the added cost ? 
A lot of hype on them especially on youtube but info and reviews is scattered and lacking at best.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

freebird1963 said:


> ProWorld says hes sold several. On their site there's only 3 reviews tho. All positive. Their tech support dude is useless asking questions of tho.
> There are a few on here and on some other groups and forums. But there are those that have issues. Most issues I have read are with corners on phone cases. Either no one does the shot glasses or just hasn't posted a review about doing them anywhere I have searched.
> 
> I believe it was Headfirst who posted that LRI had retooled the Red one you see every where (I think but memory is foggy right now) but there are no reviews that I could find on if that was right or if it was working better. Its running about 500 more than the Proworld (they look the same in the images posted on their sites) so is that just markup/profit point or did they redo it and that's the added cost ?
> A lot of hype on them especially on youtube but info and reviews is scattered and lacking at best.


Cary told me he made lots of upgrades to it. I cannot speak from experience, just a conversation with the owner of the company.

The only Vacuum Sublimation (3D sublimation) machines that I would personally endorse are from Sun-Fly, but I don't believe they have anything that can do mugs and shotglasses. 

You've got a great opportunity in that SGIA is right around the corner (end of October) and all of these overseas manufacturers of vacuum sublimation gear will be there and will have their machines out for inspection and testing. There's no substitute to looking someone in the eye and having them show you how to use the machine and then doing it yourself. Right there on the show floor.

SGIA is in Atlanta this year. Find a way to go and test everything out.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

headfirst said:


> Cary told me he made lots of upgrades to it. I cannot speak from experience, just a conversation with the owner of the company.
> 
> The only Vacuum Sublimation (3D sublimation) machines that I would personally endorse are from Sun-Fly, but I don't believe they have anything that can do mugs and shotglasses.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am going to email LRI. 
I hope to be able to go but right now raising my 3 grand kids, 2, 3, and 7 and things get jammed up and change constantly. They keep me young and age me at the same time.
Wonder tho how often when someone sees a overseas machine and orders one how much they change by the time they get it.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Digitee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Headfirst and freebird waiting for the Longbeach show


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

Digitee said:


> Thanks Headfirst and freebird waiting for the Longbeach show


Longbeach show has been ended on July 25th, you may need to wait 2016 for NBM show, but SGIA is coming in Atlanta, you are welcome to visit our booth #327.

thanks
albert


----------



## HBnP (Nov 23, 2015)

Been dealing with Sun-fly and bestsub...

My defective rate for shot glasses ranges from 50% -80%...

Simply put..there is no machine out in the market at the moment that provide consistent quality print on shot glasses.


----------

